# What sort could i breed my pekin with



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys 

I was just wondering if any one new of any sort off hens that would run with my pekin cockerel.
I do have two pekin hens with him but I would be nice to cross breed some to see what they might look like and what sort of colours they would be 

Thanks


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

One of my hens was killed last night so now I have to get more for my cock to breed with any suggestions


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

oh i am sorry about your hen!! is your cockerel a bantam or standard size? i have a cochin(pekin) bantam and he has a mix of girls, duccle, cochins,game hen, large barred rock- very colorful group


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

He is a little bantam


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i would think any of the docile breeds- since cochins/pekins are so good natured-


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

a frizzle.


----------

